# Saturday at Ashorne Hill



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

Can anybody confirm the plans for the Saturday. I'm out in Brighton all day on Saturday so going to come up as soon as I can get away (without being rude).

I'm guessing the BBQ is after the AGM and the bar will be open till a reasonable hour...... :wink:

Thanks

Paul


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

BBQ is All You Can Eat from 6pm till 8pm. All food that has been cooked will be available, but cold from 8pm. The AGM will then start. Beer from when you arrive till you fall asleep :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

nutts said:


> Beer from when you arrive till you fall asleep :wink:


...or over; I need more practise 

Dave


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Beer from when you arrive till you fall asleep :wink:
> ...


Both options sound good to me 

I'll get there as soon as I can


----------

